# C5 Audi Allroad 6spd manual 2 7t Control arm bushing upgrades for summer track sessions.



## C-Mann (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi I have a 01 C5 Audi Allroad 6spd manual 2.7t that I want to take to a few track sessions this summer and was wondering what tried & true suspension upgrades have been run and work best for daily/weekend track Allroads. I have 2Bennett fully adjustable sport coilovers on it now with all stock control arms. I found a set of K-Mac adjustable upper control arm bushings for a good price and I was thinking about running the ECS polyurethane lower control arm bushings. Has anyone in here tried these or other control arm upgrades?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

If offered, use a harder durometer rubber bushing. Poly or derlin will pound everything else to destruction. Poly is best for parts that rotate in one confined axis like sway bar bushings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

